# Best online site to order OEM parts?



## Beast540 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks very much to all for your suggestions.


----------



## DEADF15H (May 30, 2014)

As Silver Vogel noted www.bmwpnpc.com is an awesome price comparison tool


----------



## ChristopherV (Apr 22, 2015)

I've had good results with Rockauto In the past. 

Last couple orders I used Bavarian Autosport. The first package arrived perfectly fine but the second had brake pads packed with light bulbs and no packing material to protect them. The pads had the factory seal broken and large pieces of brake material chipped off with dust everywhere. Plus they forgot to send my wiper blades. The guy I requested return shipping label from was rude. Better luck next time I suppose.


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

I just wrote up a little article about my favorite parts suppliers:

https://bimmerzeit.com/


----------



## smreid28 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've had really good luck with Eeuroparts.com they have most oem and deal with tons of manufacturers. Plus you can pick up at their warehouse if you are close to Windsor CT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

I use Amazon mostly (have a Prime membership) also A1 Auto Parts has pretty good prices. Otherwise AutohauzAZ or Rockauto.


----------



## fred530xi (Feb 14, 2016)

Great experiences with both bavauto.com and FCP Euro. Prices are similar and shipping is reliable. They are both also posting videos for DIYers.


----------



## Jones90 (Apr 26, 2020)

In UAE you can buy it here: http://exteil.ae


----------



## Abdul Hegde (Apr 29, 2020)

I use them through eBay for everything and their prices/service can not be beat. I've only needed a few things for the GX, but I've gotten a ton of parts for the LS, including some very small things that my local dealer was unable to source. I usually just tell them what I need, or provide the part number and they are good about getting back either same day or in one business day with a price. If they have to order it from the warehouse, it's usually in their hands the next business day. Also Check boodmo to get best parts.

------------
https://boodmo.com


----------



## Saurabh Om (Jun 16, 2020)

I've purchased parts from Boodmo and got good service. I needed new headlight assemblies for a 1999 VW Passat. Not the easiest thing to find, but they had it and it wasn't too expensive.

------------
https://boodmo.com/catalog/3731-radiator/m11290-maruti-swift_dzire/


----------

